# how to clean bmw engine bay



## joshhgt (Aug 23, 2008)

hi lads.
i just bought a 520i and am looing for some help and tips on cleaning the engine bay.any pics would be a great help,


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

cover anything delicate or eletrical,give it a squirt of degreaser a scrub with a brush and rinse it off with a hose.Thats the way Ive always done it and never had a problem.Aslong as you dont go being daft with what you wet there shouldnt be an issue.Then run the engine for 10 mins (or take it for a quick spin) to dry it off and then use a good dressing on the hoses and plastic covers etc.


----------



## Chris-520e39 (Jul 3, 2008)

Personally i just use a wet cloth, some CG Green Clean, brushes and elbow grease. If it's not to dirty, you'll get rid of everything with these tools and some patience


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Chris-520e39 said:


> Personally i just use a wet cloth, some CG Green Clean, brushes and elbow grease. If it's not to dirty, you'll get rid of everything with these tools and some patience


So did i a week ago


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm a fan of Clark from polished bliss's method. This entails doing the following

1) spray a degreaser / cleaner of your choice round the engine bay
2) agitate with a brush and leave to dwell
3) after 5 minutes or so rinse using the following method : Turn your pressure washer to its lowest setting (if you've got karcher this should be like a watering can trickle). And hold up the lance nice and high
4) start the engine and leaving it running. Dry around the inside with a clean microfibre and leave the engine at least 10 minutes to help the drying process.


----------



## M3_Crazy_Dude (Dec 17, 2008)

RoverIain said:


> cover anything delicate or eletrical,give it a squirt of degreaser a scrub with a brush and rinse it off with a hose.Thats the way Ive always done it and never had a problem.Aslong as you dont go being daft with what you wet there shouldnt be an issue.Then run the engine for 10 mins (or take it for a quick spin) to dry it off and then use a good dressing on the hoses and plastic covers etc.


+1 Total agree -did this on my M3 and it looked fantastic afterwards


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi mate, make sure whatever you do cover the bonnet 'open' switch thing up (up by the top of engine)-get water in there and its 'your bonnets open alarm time' until it dries out and stops shorting! LOL

(Found this out on my 1 series yesterday after I did the bay)

:thumb:


----------

